# Wood as wall hanging...



## bhatleberg (Jul 27, 2017)

Simple, but I like the way it looks better than most paintings. Measures about 3' long. Walnut and redwood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 27, 2017)

Walnut, about 2' long.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 27, 2017)

Pheasantwood, about 18".

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 27, 2017)

Manzanita sapwood, 18".

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 27, 2017)

Walnut graft union, about 2'.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2017)

Interesting .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 28, 2017)

Do people buy those


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2017)

The second one grabs me, I like the natural shape on the bottom. Tony


----------



## Berserker (Aug 17, 2017)

I like that idea. That's something I'll try and keep in mind.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2017)

Cool way to show off pretty wood!


----------



## CWS (Aug 23, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Cool way to show off pretty wood!


Here is a picture of some of my wife's wooden wall hangings

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

